
What Steve Jobs Doesn't Get At All - tcskeptic
http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/13/steve-jobs-foxconn-leadership-citizenship-apple.html
======
nfnaaron
We could of course extend this back through the consumption chain and suggest
that consumers have this responsibility (in which case I assume the author's
house would no longer be full of Apple products). Certainly they have this
choice. Something like the consumer electronics equivalent of Fair Trade in
food.

------
protomyth
The headline says Apple, but is more about Foxconn and briefly mentions Dell
and HP. It seems like a bad idea to do the correct thing and openly talk about
issues with your suppliers.

I am really disappointed in journalism today or that this guy gets paid to
write this stuff.

